# Wer Hilfe benötigt? Sich hier melden!



## Soramac (7. August 2008)

Guten Tag,


ich stelle meine Hilfe für das Forum auf Buffed.de zuverfügung, speziell in Diablo 2. Habe nämlich auch vor kurzem mit Diablo 2 LoD wieder angefangen und wir macht es recht viel Spaß wieder.

Also wer Fragen hat oder Hilfe im Spiel benötigt, kann sich hier im Forum melden oder im Spiel dann unter dem Name: SoD_frozen, aber nur für Ladder, d.h wer bei der Charakterstellung kein Hacken gemacht hat bei Leiter-Charakter, dem kann Ich nicht helfen. Eventuell verschenke Ich auch Items für den Start von Diablo 2 oder im höheren Level Bereich, falls Ich das Item nicht gebrauchen könnte.

Für Installtions-Probleme stehe ich auch zuverfügung.

*
Hier ist eine Liste, damit Ihr besser sehen könnt, welche User/Spieler sich zuverfügung stellen, als Hilfe in Diablo 2 LoD.*

- soramac (Ingame: SoD_frozen oder frozen_bow) - PM ebenfalls möglich

- oneq (Ingame: oneq) - PM ebenfalls möglich. (_Info: Es werden keine Rushs angeboten)
_

Wer sich eventuell auch noch aufstellen möchte, sollte eine PM an mich schicken, danke.


mfg
soramac


----------



## Kapuzimo (7. August 2008)

Super nett von dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Spiele immo aber kaum...
Nurnoch alle 3 Monate damit die nicht gelöscht werden xP


----------



## elnerda (7. August 2008)

finde es auch sehr nett udn werde vielleicht mal auf deine hilfe zurückgreifen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oneq (10. August 2008)

Bin auch immer bereit dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Egal ob Quests, uTrist oder sonstiges (ausgeschlossen sind natürlich Rushs^^). Einfach PM oder /w *oneq
Evtl. kann man einen übersichtlichen Post machen, wo sich alle eintragen lassen, die helfen können? So hat man
mehr Auswahl, falls mal Leute offline sind.


----------



## jolk (13. August 2008)

ich bin auch eher selten on..so 1 alle 2/3  wochen aber einen Vorschläg hätte ich noch

/join buffed   also als chatchannel in diablo2 damit wir wissen wer member ist und wer nicht und uns dort halt gegenseitig Hilfe anbieten


----------



## Yiraja (13. August 2008)

sith[ritter] ingame oda icq melden 410120334, ich rushe auch germe mal durch norm-hell non ladder oder wenn fragen auftauchen oder sonstiges einfach mal melden fragen kostet nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grishnar (15. August 2008)

Hiho

Habe vor 2 Tagen angefangen d2 lod zu zocken. (Ladder)
Nun stell ich mir die frage ob man seine Fertigkeitenpunkte die man schon verteilt hat,auch wieder neue verteilen kann?

Sprich umskillen ist das irgendwie möglich ?


mfg !


----------



## Manitu2007 (15. August 2008)

leider kann man auf Legalem wege nicht umskillen, jedoch gibt es ja eine Mod wo es mehr Talente gibt soweit ich weis


----------



## Grishnar (15. August 2008)

-.- ok also nochmal von vorne ^^

thx 4 info


----------



## oneq (15. August 2008)

Du hast ja geschrieben, dass du Ladder bist. Also hast du überhaupt keine Chance deine Talente zu resetten. Weil Mods sind eigentlich nur für den Singleplayer-Modus. Aber keine Angst: Neu anfangen ist in Diablo absolut nichts ungewöhnliches oder schlimmes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grishnar (16. August 2008)

ja aber wenn man zum dritten mal hintereinander den ersten akt spielen muss aufgrund von noobfehlern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wird es lästig ^^

Aber hab mich nun mal ein bischen informiert,das hätte ich wohl lieber vorher getan welch ironie naja ^^


----------



## Yiraja (16. August 2008)

naja eigentlich lässt man sich ja heute sowieso überall rushen un ich skill dann immer erst so ab lvl 80+ dann kann man sich genau überlegen was geht ^^


----------



## Grishnar (16. August 2008)

Tjo wie gesagt zock ich das ja erst seit wenigen tagen und kenne eigntlich noch keine leute ingame ^^

Sprich die noobige lernphase -.-


----------



## Madrake (26. August 2008)

also ich hab vor kurzem paar Mephisto Runs gemacht...

dabei bin ich auf dreimal verbugter Mephi gestoßen und der Rest normal


Verbugt im Sinne von - einmal hatte er 3 Adds bei sich (die Typen mit Meteorschlag, Flammenwand und Feuerball) - beim andren Mal machte er auch im Nahkampf seinen Kettenblitz - was er sonst nie machte. Meine Begeitung (Bogenschützin) stand dabei direkt nebenmir.

Bei dem einen Versuch wo die drei Adds mitkamen, hab ich ihn langsam vom Portal her gepullt also auf sehr viel Abstand... - und trotzdem kamen die drei mit... - naja ich kam auch nicht mehr an meine Leiche ran^^  trotz Portal


will mal wissen ob das einfach nur dumm gelaufen ist - oder ob das spieltechnikfehler ist? bzw. wie man den umgehen kann^^.


mfg Madrake


PS.: Paladin vorwiegend Offensive Aura Skill Level 27 - überwiegend gelb equiped, mit einzelteilen aus Sets (grün) und 2 Teile blau (Amulett und ein Ring) - Begleitung komplett gelb.


----------

